# Sudbury Junction



## hundredakerwood (Jul 7, 2019)

Making forward plans to travel on the Canadian Pacific from Toronto to Sudbury Junction before boarding the Sudbury to White River train. Does anyone know if they are reliable transport links from the Sudbury Jnt station to the city of Sudbury in order to board the latter train as not been able to find any listed? I am guessing also I will need to stop over in Sudbury to await the White River train.
Travelling October time.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 7, 2019)

Looks like the closest transit route is about a mile away at the corner of LaSalle & Falconbridge.

https://goo.gl/maps/7R52fKRunRfgHjVw9

…….and a couple of bus routes pass through this intersection (in NE quadrant of transit map)

https://www.greatersudbury.ca/live/transit/routes-and-schedules/transit-map/transit-map/

Why not just get a cab downtown? The Quality Inn and Bestwestern are close to the VIA downtown station.

And you say you are riding CP between Toronto and Sudbury? You will be on CN from Toronto to near South Perry where directional running begins. The Canadian (westbound only) switches over to CP here for about 100 miles….then goes back to CN at the Wanup diamond, south of Sudbury.

The eastbound Canadian is on CN all the way from Sudbury to Toronto.


----------



## jiml (Jul 7, 2019)

You're fortunate that the "new" daytime schedule of the Canadian works with only one night in Sudbury. The previous overnight run could have been a coordination mess with neither being daily trains. Great fares in October too - $59CAD from Toronto to Sudbury Jct.

What's your plan for getting back?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 7, 2019)

jiml said:


> .........Great fares in October too - $59CAD from Toronto to Sudbury Jct.



And that includes riding in the Skyline Dome!


----------



## jiml (Jul 7, 2019)

NS VIA Fan said:


> And that includes riding in the Skyline Dome!


Don't think I haven't considered it. Fall colo(u)rs would just enhance an already great ride. The only headache I can see is getting back, depending on when the eastbound arrives. Could be a long day at Sudbury Jct.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 7, 2019)

jiml said:


> Don't think I haven't considered it. Fall colo(u)rs would just enhance an already great ride. The only headache I can see is getting back, depending on when the eastbound arrives. Could be a long day at Sudbury Jct.



Go for it!

If the eastbound Canadian is late.....the VIA App will show when it arrives in Capreol (20 miles north of Sudbury) where it stops for 20 mins or so to refuel. Stay at the hotel.....then just hop a cab out to the Junction.

Worst case....there's several buses a day to Toronto or 3 flights a day on Porter (1 hour) to downtown Toronto with a free shuttle to Union Station


----------



## hundredakerwood (Jul 7, 2019)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Looks like the closest transit route is about a mile away at the corner of LaSalle & Falconbridge.
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/7R52fKRunRfgHjVw9
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the info I think it's almost certain that if there's a cab option we will be getting a taxi thank you. As for me calling it Canadian Pacific I think that's a English thing because everything to do with railways in Canada according to us is Canadian Pacific (due to our ignorance of the system)


----------



## hundredakerwood (Jul 7, 2019)

jiml said:


> You're fortunate that the "new" daytime schedule of the Canadian works with only one night in Sudbury. The previous overnight run could have been a coordination mess with neither being daily trains. Great fares in October too - $59CAD from Toronto to Sudbury Jct.
> 
> What's your plan for getting back?


Yes thank you we had worked that we had just the one overnight and now you mention it yes I can see we would have had two before the timetable changes . Our plans on getting back getting are a domestic flight back from Sudbury to Toronto as we are flying straight onto a 5-week venture to New Zealand South Island and doing the trains down there along with a motorhome holiday. The reason we are going to white River is that in the UK we are fortunate enough to have a documentary series called extreme railways presented by Chris tarrant and he visited White River and mentioned the story of Winnie the Pooh. That caught our imagination because my little pottery business is named after Hundred Acre Wood but with a slight spelling difference. White River then wrnt top of The bucket list


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 7, 2019)

VIA Canadian runs on CN (except for the paired track arrangements noted). If it still ran on CP, it would go to downtown Sudbury and would go through White River Jct itself. The Canadian hasn't used the CP since 1990.

The Sudbury-White River Jct RDC is indeed on the CP.


----------



## jiml (Jul 8, 2019)

hundredakerwood said:


> Yes thank you we had worked that we had just the one overnight and now you mention it yes I can see we would have had two before the timetable changes . Our plans on getting back getting are a domestic flight back from Sudbury to Toronto as we are flying straight onto a 5-week venture to New Zealand South Island and doing the trains down there along with a motorhome holiday. The reason we are going to white River is that in the UK we are fortunate enough to have a documentary series called extreme railways presented by Chris tarrant and he visited White River and mentioned the story of Winnie the Pooh. That caught our imagination because my little pottery business is named after Hundred Acre Wood but with a slight spelling difference. White River then wrnt top of The bucket list


It sounds like you have it sorted, and I like the connection to the hundred acre wood! Be sure to report back here on your trip. The RDC's have recently been refurbished and accommodation review in White River would be helpful to others considering the same journey (including myself).


----------



## Michigan Mom (Jul 8, 2019)

SO happy about this schedule change on VIA. Leaving Toronto now at 945 in the morning instead of 10 at night. Beautiful ride through gorgeous scenery that you'll enjoy in the daytime!
Might be taking this trip in August.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 8, 2019)

Michigan Mom said:


> SO happy about this schedule change on VIA. Leaving Toronto now at 945 in the morning instead of 10 at night. Beautiful ride through gorgeous scenery that you'll enjoy in the daytime!



Yes...from Washago, north thru Bala, onto Parry Sound (high trestle here) and along Georgian Bay to Pointe au Baril….this is scenic ‘Cottage Country’


----------

